# Broadband gets disconnected



## nac (Feb 17, 2015)

My connection is getting disconnected every now and then. I don't know what's the problem. I contacted ISP (BSNL) and they came and checked the telephone line and said things are fine and re-wired to make sure that there is no lose contacts. I have been facing this issue for the past 10 days or so.

I ran anti-virus thoroughly and got nothing. Unplugged and plugged all the wires and cables. But the issue is still present. 

What could be the problem? Is there any possibility that any of my hardwares are the causing this issue?

Power light is staying on all the time. Link light goes off first (maybe only for the few times when I noticed) within a very few millisecond, data light goes off too. Sometimes, connection establised in 1-2 min and sometimes it takes more than few minutes (even more than one hour).

How can I troubleshoot? Modem user manual suggests the I have already tried.

Any help would be appreciated. Sooner the better.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2015)

check in your modem device/line/adsl info that both snr values are above 15 & both attn values are below 50.


----------



## nac (Feb 17, 2015)

You mean this? from modem configuration page (192.168.1.1)


DownstreamUpstreamSNR Margin:36.810.8dbLine   Attenuation:9.96.1db

- - - Updated - - -

And thanks [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] for giving those info. I haven't heard about these terms before. Now I am googling them...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2015)

your upstream snr value is not good considering your very good attn values.check all wire connectors(incl modem & splitter ports) & confirm that 2 copper wires inside telephone line & 2 similar pins inside all ports as well as visible thin wires outside the connectors(similar to lan connectors) at end of wires are yellow & not dark/other colour.


----------



## nac (Feb 17, 2015)

Ok. I will check them and get back to you. 
What if they are dark colour? Does it mean they are worn out?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2015)

no,it means you have to scrub them using something like blade or small flat tip screwdriver.


----------



## nac (Feb 18, 2015)

Okay. I checked all the pins and ports. Other than one, everything is copper yellow. The one (female end????) in the square shaped box where we insert telephone line (the line which we connect it to splitter) seems like little copper brown. I will try and see if I can scrab that off.

BTW, it's 19hrs since last disconnection I noticed.  

Those snr, attn value seems like changing every now and then.
These are today's


DownstreamUpstreamSNR Margin:33.87.9dbLine Attenuation:12.55.3db


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 18, 2015)

small changes over a duration of hours is expected,problem arises when values change too rapidly with too much variation(e.g from 7.0 to 4.1 to 8.5 within few minutes).


----------



## nac (Feb 19, 2015)

People from BSNL came and finds everything perfect. They have come thrice in the last one week. Everytime when they come, internet works perfect. Again it was perfect when they come and checked the configuration and all and said if its happening then I should check my modem. They say wires are new and all the connection from street to house is perfect. 

Is there any way I can check this modem whether the problem is with the modem or not? Pretty much nobody I know have modem to borrow from.

After about 24hrs of no disconnection, it again started giving trouble.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Feb 19, 2015)

I had frequent net disconnection with lot of errors in router, I complained Tuesday and got call yesterday that they checked the issue and issue is in their end and fixed. Luckly the bsnl guy in our area is good,


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 19, 2015)

in some cases modem can be an issue.ask bsnl guys to bring their own modem & compare these values.btw which modem you have.


----------



## nac (Feb 19, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> in some cases modem can be an issue.ask bsnl guys to bring their own modem & compare these values.btw which modem you have.


They don't have modem or telephone, I was asked to buy my own devices when I got BB connection. But I didn't ask them yesterday. I will ask them if I can borrow one from them if they have a spare one.


Rajesh345 said:


> I had frequent net disconnection with lot of errors in router, I complained Tuesday and got call yesterday that they checked the issue and issue is in their end and fixed. Luckly the bsnl guy in our area is good,


I wish they fixed mine too... 

- - - Updated - - -

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/2c213f02-35e7-44f4-9dde-b032914fbe9d_zps9zrfnsek.png

It's just been about 30 minutes since I logged in. But Ethernet status have sent and received a lot of packages for 30 min and it's says duration is 22+hrs. Everything was off for more than 12 hours, not even power connection. What's wrong here?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 19, 2015)

i am guessing instead of "real shutdown" you got hybrid/sleep shutdown(common in win 8).


----------



## nac (Feb 19, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> i am guessing instead of "real shutdown" you got hybrid/sleep shutdown(common in win 8).


But there was no power supply as well.

This is the latest. After about 6hrs of no disconnection. I read something about CRC, but not sure. Upstream was just few hundread today afternoon and was slowly increasing and downstream was zero until few hours ago, now it's 40k+ Should I be concerned with these nos?


DownstreamUpstreamSNR Margin:29.15.8dbLine Attenuation:13.47.7dbCRC:4169310767


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2015)

such large no. crc errors definitely indicate some hardware or line issue but as line is already checked it is time to check modem.also directly connect telephone line to modem to rule out any internally damaged wires between splitter & modem.


----------



## nac (Feb 20, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> such large no. crc errors definitely indicate some hardware or line issue but as line is already checked it is time to check modem.also directly connect telephone line to modem to rule out any internally damaged wires between splitter & modem.


This is the tough part. Now I have to scout for a modem  I will see what I can do...

- - - Updated - - -

Took it to the exchange to get it checked. When I said "frequent disconnection", guy at the desk said "then it's line problem, why you want to check your modem". (the other guy asked me to bring to check it, I guess he didn't know that). Whatever the case, I am looking to borrow from someone. So that I can confirm it where the issue is.


----------



## nac (Feb 23, 2015)

Still scouting for a modem. Checked if there was any firmware update for my modem. There is one, and done upgrading. But still connection is dropping... 

BTW, I missed to reply my model no. It's TP link TD W8951ND.

- - - Updated - - -

Last night, I changed the modulation to G.DMT. But still disconnecting... May be the no. of drops is lowered, it seems. But will have to try that for some more time.

Is there any chance that a website or app rebooting my modem? Just a doubt


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 23, 2015)

check modem logs.


----------



## nac (Feb 24, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> check modem logs.


You mean "system log", right?

I am posting here the entire thing. System is ON much before the log's starting time and much after log's ending time. And I have disconnections before and after these log entries too... I don't know if there is any settings I should check.



> 2/23/2015 20:13:25> PPPoE: Recieve PADS
> 2/23/2015 20:13:25> CHAP Authentication Successful
> 2/23/2015 20:13:25> ppp_ready: ch:80539714, iface:80480164
> 2/23/2015 20:13:27> PPP get IP Address:xxxx
> ...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 24, 2015)

System Log errors
the above link gave this:
Unstable ADSL connection


----------



## nac (Feb 24, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> System Log errors
> the above link gave this:
> Unstable ADSL connection


Thank you for taking time and look for me.

My logs too show some error. But it could mean nothing. I think it's time to give a call to TP Link. They may have a solution or if they can test to see if there is any issue with the modem or not. It's under warranty, but lost the bill. May be they can look up the serial no. and service under warranty.

Before giving a call I give it a try (the second link) and see if it fixes. I have been taking snaps every now and then for the last 5-6 days. I think I can get max value from those shots. But it seems like my modem doesn't have an option to set bandwidth control. Checked the options, couldn't find it.


----------



## nac (Feb 26, 2015)

After two days of no disconnection, again it started this evening.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 26, 2015)

Exactly the same issue/problem faced by me as     [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] is facing,friend     [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]

Is the TP-Link TD-W8951ND ADSL2+ Modem 150Mbps wireless Router model(which I had purchased) itself the culprit one?
Are there any issues between BSNL and TP-Link??????????????????

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> After two days of no disconnection, again it started this evening.


Brother your and mine problem is *exactly same*.
So I reverted back to :--->  D-Link DSL-2520U* + *TP-Link TL-WR740N setting,*and all is well*.
Seems,that the TP-Link TDW8951ND purchased is a complete waste of money.

- - - Updated - - -

This was discussed in very short form at *www.digit.in/forum/networking/190081-weird-phenomenon-networking-devices.html


----------



## ratul (Feb 26, 2015)

hmm, interesting thread, i am also getting frequent disconnections on bsnl with my w8968 from past 1 week, used to think that bsnl is at fault, now it seems the router itself is the culprit..


----------



## nac (Feb 27, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Is the TP-Link TD-W8951ND ADSL2+ Modem 150Mbps wireless Router model(which I had purchased) itself the culprit one?
> This was discussed in very short form at *www.digit.in/forum/networking/190081-weird-phenomenon-networking-devices.html


I am not yet concluding that the problem is with the modem.

Wow!!! you have lot of choice to try and see if anyone of them is working. I am finding really hard get a spare from someone to test the connection. Everyone is using USB data card


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 27, 2015)

nac said:


> I am not yet concluding that the problem is with the modem.
> 
> Wow!!! you have lot of choice to try and see if anyone of them is working. I am finding really hard get a spare from someone to test the connection. Everyone is using USB data card



For unlimited Broadband connection,I think fixed line is the way to go...


----------



## nac (Feb 27, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> For unlimited Broadband connection,I think fixed line is the way to go...


Everybody have their preference. Just because, I could borrow their's when I need, I can't ask them to buy a modem/fixed line connection


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 27, 2015)

nac said:


> Everybody have their preference. Just because, I could borrow their's when I need, I can't ask them to buy a modem/fixed line connection



Always,I agree with  you whole heartedly on this regard.
Anyway,found any solution about our Tp-Link device?


----------



## nac (Feb 27, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Anyway,found any solution about our Tp-Link device?


Nope. I have been thinking about calling TP link for the last few days, before that I would like to check the line with some other modem but just couldn't get a spare from anyone. And until 3 days ago it was disconnecting everyday and for multiple times. In the last 3-4 days, it happened only yesterday evening and that too for very few times in quick intervals. I am kinda thinking if it's the hardware (modem), shouldn't it be consistent in causing the issue?


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Feb 27, 2015)

Actually, the only time the disconnection happens on my airtel it's the fault of the network and not the hardware. Although those instances are rare with airtel. 

But with BSNL they used to be frequent. The network is down usually when many people try to access at the same time. Try to change your broadband provider and see if it changes the situation.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 27, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Actually, the only time the disconnection happens on my airtel it's the fault of the network and not the hardware. Although those instances are rare with airtel.
> 
> But with BSNL they used to be frequent. The network is down usually when many people try to access at the same time. Try to change your broadband provider and see if it changes the situation.



But why does the BSNL connection remains stable with other manufacturer's modem(ADSL2+), particularly D-Link,Netgear,Cisco,Siemens to name a few???
BSNL network is down if a cable/line fault occurs or if there is an issue with the server at the ISP local exchange/regional exchange. Else its pretty quite stable nowadays. Even speeds/bandwidth are commited by them as according to various plans,whatever crappy the speeds might be.


----------



## nac (Feb 28, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> But with BSNL they used to be frequent. The network is down usually when many people try to access at the same time. Try to change your broadband provider and see if it changes the situation.


I wish so, but I couldn't.

Until this issue started two weeks, there was no problem like this.


----------



## nac (Mar 18, 2015)

The problem was still there after one month. Again I called my ISP, they said they have checked every point (boxes, junction, post...). This is the fourth time and it's been clean for the last 40+ hours. Hoping, it's solved. Will see it for a week if there is any drop or not.

Note: I couldn't able to borrow a modem or I couldn't test my modem in another connection.


----------

